# Dan Russell Pier



## jlk007 (May 2, 2005)

Will be heading to PC on May 18th. Plan to fish @ Dan Russell pier. Any suggestions on rod/tackle to bring??


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

If you haven't pier fished a lot the best species to gain experience on is the spanish mackerel. They should be plentiful in May, along with skipjacks, hardtails, etc. All can be caught on bass-sized casting or spinning tackle loaded with 10lb. test. Pick up a few gotcha plugs and some 30 to 50lb. mono for leader material and you're ready to go.


----------



## Biscuit (May 2, 2005)

I fished the pier breifly last weekend. There were some really good Spanish being caught on the gotcha plugs. If you have a heavy spining rig with around #20 line buy you a big "ling jig" and keep it tied on in case one of the big cobes surfaces up on you.


----------



## jlk007 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, i just needed to know what rods to pack. I have done a lot of pier fishing and have several different rigs and a lot of tackle. Trying to minimize packing space. Anything going on with bubble rigs for the spanish? Thats my favorite way to catch them.


----------



## Pcbeach23 (May 15, 2005)

I will be there with ya.. It is a good time to be out there. The spanish are hot! Pompano is still good, you will see a cobe or two, and the King is here.. The bubble rigs are a lot funner to fish with in my opionon too, but seem to not do as good as in the past. Gotcha's are the way to go right now...


----------



## jlk007 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks PCBeach, hope to see you there. Any particular color on the Gotchas or are they hitting just about anything??


----------

